# Wirtualizacja

## 4rturr

Czolem,

Chcialbym pobawic sie w wirtualizacje. Glownie po to aby postawic sobie 2 gentoo jako poligon do uruchamiania programow. Po cichu licze tez na uruchomienie na tym jakiegos 

windowsa ( >98 ). I tu mam pytanie:

Co wybrac aby to w miare sprawnie dzialalo? Mam core 2 duo T7250, na stronie intela wyczytalem ze ten procek wspiera ich technologie wirtualizacji wiec moze xen? Czy raczej virtualbox?

----------

## SlashBeast

Virtualbox polecam, działa. Ale tam warto WYŁĄCZYĆ wsparcie dla IntelVT bo maszyna wirtualna działa... WOLNIEJ z użyciem IntelVT niż bez niego. Xen'a nie znam.

----------

## Yatmai

Ja stosuje na serwerku Xen i całkiem fajnie się z nim pracuje. Jeśli wolisz rozwiązanie out-of-box, to myślę, że warto sprawdzić jeszcze vmware  :Smile: 

----------

## 4rturr

Szczerze mówiąc najbardziej zainteresowany jestem Xen'em. Napisz coś więcej. Jaki system uruchomiłeś? Próbowałeś z windowsami? No i jak z wydajnością?

----------

## Yatmai

Wszystko oczywiście na Gentoo  :Wink:  Wydajności nie mierzyłem, bo jakoś nie miałem jeszcze specjalnie potrzeby, ale nie zauważyłem, żeby specjalnie muliło. Teraz jak postawiłem wirtualkę na serwery gier to będzie jakiś test wydajności  :Smile: 

Generalnie podoba mi się niskopoziomowa konfiguracja - xm list/create/destroy + vi do confów starczą do prostszych zadań, nie trzeba X'ów jak w przypadku vmware (chyba, że o czymś nie wiem  :Wink:  )

----------

## Raku

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> nie trzeba X'ów jak w przypadku vmware (chyba, że o czymś nie wiem  )

 

vmware server da się obsługiwać z shella. Kilka razy musiałem tak maszynę zdalnie uruchomić, jak jeszcze używałem wersji server (teraz mam workstation).

----------

## grahamm

Mam pytanie w zwiazku z Xenem.

Pracuje na profilu amd64. Na gentoo-wiki napisane jest ze aby nie spowodowac spadku wydajnosci trzeba przekompilowac worlda z flaga "-mno-tls-direct-seg-refs", lecz napisali takze, ze dla systemu 64 bitowego nie ma to sensu i wystarczy przekompilowac glibc'a. I teraz jak mam skompilowac glibca z tą flagą by nie musiec kompilowac calego world'a?

----------

## Poe

```

#CFLAGS="-----" emerge *****

```

----------

## karaluch

Slowem wstepu: od pewnego czasu pracuje na VMWare Server na kernelu hardened i systemie 32bitowym, profil default-linux/x86/2007.0 na kilku maszynach.

To sa moje przemyslenia odnosnie wirtualizacji, czesc wymaga jeszcze mocnego googlowania

- VMWare srednio radzi sobie z profilem hardened, dlatego przeszedlem na default-owy

- Zastanawiam sie nad roznicami w wydajnosci systemu wirtualizacji 32 i 64-bitowego

- Jak to jest wlasciwie ze wsparciem dla technologii VT procesora (ustawienia bios i ustawienia w kernelu)

- Co z ta parawirtualizacja (ustawienia kernela)

- Widze ze ktos ruszyl temat flag dla wydajnej wirtualizacji ale warto pozbierac wiecej info

- VMWare obsluguje bardzo duzo systemow, co prawda jedne lepiej drugie gorzej (przyklad na gorzej Win2k3 Serwer)

- Co bedzie wydajniejsze XEN czy VMWare (inne podejscie do tematu)

- Novel stawia na XEN-a pewnie maja ku temu powody

----------

## Yatmai

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> - Co bedzie wydajniejsze XEN czy VMWare (inne podejscie do tematu)

 

Z mojego doświadczenia VMWare straaasznie mi przymulało maszynki, na Xen nie miałem takich problemów. Ale nie grzebałem specjalnie w VMWarze, może da się jeszcze jakieś optymalizacje powłączać  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

osobiscie do testowania roznych linuxow uzywam OpenVZ - mozna to okresilc mianem taki zawansowanego chroot.

----------

## Dagger

Wlasne doswiadczenia:

Server: Dell Poweredge 2900

CPU: 2xQuad Core Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5430  @ 2.66GHz

RAM: 24GB FBDIMM

HDD: 6TB 2xRAID 10 (1 RAID - VMs, 2 RAID - Postgresql 8.3.1)

Server dziala jako glowne srodowisko testowe dla developerow. Na serverze dziala (obecnie) 11 VM (testowalem rowniez przy 20VM), kazda z 1GB ramu.

VMware Server 1.0

Podczas IDLE ciagle obciazenie procesora na poziomie 25%, ciagle problemy z I/O. Srednio co 10-30 sec wszystkie VM doswiadczaly soft-lock na okolo 5-15sec. Bardzo itytujaca jak sie pracuje na konsoli VM.

Podczas pelnego obciazenie nie dalo sie pracowac.

XEN 3.2.1

Podczas IDLE obciazenie procesora 0%. VM dzialaja idealnie, bez najmniejszych problemow. Nawet podczas silnego obciazenie Dom0 i DomU wydajnosc jest idealna.

```

xentop - 15:54:03   Xen 3.2.1

11 domains: 1 running, 10 blocked, 0 paused, 0 crashed, 0 dying, 0 shutdown

Mem: 25160640k total, 12946280k used, 12214360k free    CPUs: 8 @ 2660MHz

      NAME  STATE   CPU(sec) CPU(%)     MEM(k) MEM(%)  MAXMEM(k) MAXMEM(%) VCPUS NETS NETTX(k) NETRX(k) VBDS   VBD_OO   VBD_RD   VBD_WR SSID

      a.vm --b---        492    0.1    1048576    4.2    1048576       4.2     1    1   233471  1029696    2      411    95081   145672 2149620272

      b.vm --b---       3217    0.1    1048576    4.2    1048576       4.2     1    1  1417784  2101957    2      588    63523   280644 2149620272

      c.vm --b---        334    0.1    1048576    4.2    1048576       4.2     1    1     9962   888606    2     1631    68292    40729 2149620272

      d.vm --b---        294    0.1    1048576    4.2    1048576       4.2     1    1     6593   851385    2      769    57970    25381 2149620272

  Domain-0 -----r      10440    0.5    2097152    8.3   no limit       n/a     8    4        0        0    0        0        0        0 2149620272

      e.vm --b---       8656    0.1    1048576    4.2    1048576       4.2     1    1  6623453  7939800    2      886    68445   331186 2149620272

      f.vm --b---        496    0.1    1048576    4.2    1048576       4.2     1    1   147751   911876    2     1033    53040    88378 2149620272

      g.vm --b---        298    0.1    1048576    4.2    1048576       4.2     1    1     1022   848536    2      935    47050    21321 2149620272

      h.vm --b---       1295    0.1    1048576    4.2    1048576       4.2     1    1     1033   848548    2      788    22374   240441 2149620272

      i.vm --b---        675    0.1    1048576    4.2    1048576       4.2     1    1   253024   929499    2      618    73332    77171 2149620272

      j.vm --b---        420    0.1    1048576    4.2    1048576       4.2     1    1    40127   863499    2      708    56120    47475 2149620272

```

VirtualBox

Dobre rozwiazanie na desktopa.

----------

## karaluch

Hmm przekonales mnie do przetestowania Xen-a :)

Wracam jednak z pytaniem o ustawienia VT. Jak wlasciwie skonfigurowac kernel i bios-a dla wydajnej i stabilnej pracy ?

----------

## Dagger

Jezeli chcesz uruchomic na XEN'nie Windows'a to VT jest wymagane. XEN automatycznie wykryje VT podczas startu. Pozniej jedyne co jest Ci potrzebne to google (jest cala masa opisow).

----------

## karaluch

W dokumentacji jest stwierdzenie, ze system gosc musi wspierac tez xen-a jezeli nie masz w procku VT. Tak sie sklada, ze na zanim zaczne zabawe z Xen-em chcialem potesotwac go na serwerze do zabawy gdzie jest tylko Pentium4-E bez VT. Masz moze doswiadczenie z takimi przypadkami? :)

----------

## Dagger

Niestety najgorszy CPU jaki mam do dyspozycji to Core2Duo 6400. Z dokumentacji wynika, ze nie mozna uruchomic Windy bez VT.

----------

## grahamm

Kurde wytlumaczcie mi bo juz sie gubie:

Jesli masz proca z intelVT to mozna uruchamiac linuksy bez modyfikowania ich kernela, a jesli masz procesor bez intelVT to trzeba instalowac na kazdej virtualnej maszynie kernel Xen?

----------

## Dagger

 *grahamm wrote:*   

> Kurde wytlumaczcie mi bo juz sie gubie:
> 
> Jesli masz proca z intelVT to mozna uruchamiac linuksy bez modyfikowania ich kernela, a jesli masz procesor bez intelVT to trzeba instalowac na kazdej virtualnej maszynie kernel Xen?

 

Do linuxow napisane zostaly patche do bezposredniej wspolpracy z XEN'em. Dzieki temu nie wazne czy masz VT czy nie, mozesz to uruchomic. Jezeli chcesz uzywac systemu ktory nie posiada patchy (jak np windows), to mozesz uzywajac specialnego bootloadera (zawartego w XEN'nie) uruchomic to korzystajac z funkcji VT procesora.

----------

## Piecia

U siebie mam intela z VT, na domU działa windows xp i linuks. Ale linuksa mogę tylko uruchomić na jądrach 2.6.18 z xen'a. dom0 i domU stoją na debianach. Tak samo aby wszystko działało dom0 też musi być na jądrze z xen'a. Jeśli użyję jądra z paczek to niestety nic nie działa.

Maszyna to HP ProLiant DL140 G3. I bądź tu mądry dlaczego tak jest.

----------

## Raku

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> U siebie mam intela z VT, na domU działa windows xp i linuks. Ale linuksa mogę tylko uruchomić na jądrach 2.6.18 z xen'a. dom0 i domU stoją na debianach. Tak samo aby wszystko działało dom0 też musi być na jądrze z xen'a. Jeśli użyję jądra z paczek to niestety nic nie działa.
> 
> Maszyna to HP ProLiant DL140 G3. I bądź tu mądry dlaczego tak jest.

 

dom0 musi być na kernelu z obsługą XEN. DomU już niekoniecznie - poszukaj w sieci o uruchamianiu maszyn wirtualnych XEN w trybie pełnej wirtualizacji (HVM).

----------

## Piecia

Tzn. trochę źle się wyraziłem, dom0 uruchamiam na kernelu z obsługą xen'a ale na mojej maszynie działa tylko jeśli zastosuje jądro z xen.org. Używając jądro z obsługą xen'a ale z paczek debiana powoduje że dom0 nie działa.

Raku u mnie domU na linuksie nie uruchamia się na zwykłym jądrze, ale jeszcze poczytam o HVM.

----------

## Raku

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Tzn. trochę źle się wyraziłem, dom0 uruchamiam na kernelu z obsługą xen'a ale na mojej maszynie działa tylko jeśli zastosuje jądro z xen.org. Używając jądro z obsługą xen'a ale z paczek debiana powoduje że dom0 nie działa.

 

Debian jest tu słowem-kluczem. Paczki Debiana posiadają wsparcie dla dom0 wyłącznie dla 2.6.18. Nowsze kernele mogą być wykorzystywane wyłącznie w domU.

 *Quote:*   

> Raku u mnie domU na linuksie nie uruchamia się na zwykłym jądrze, ale jeszcze poczytam o HVM.

 

Bo prawdopodobnie próbujesz uruchomić w trybie parawirtualizacji. Tryb pełnej wirtualizacji (HVM) pozwala uruchomić niemodyfikowanego linuksa, jak i windowsa. Warunek - procesor musi mieć wsparcie dla VT.

----------

## Piecia

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Debian jest tu słowem-kluczem. Paczki Debiana posiadają wsparcie dla dom0 wyłącznie dla 2.6.18. Nowsze kernele mogą być wykorzystywane wyłącznie w domU.

 

A co z wersjami testing, unstable? 

```
# apt-sn linux-image | grep xen

linux-image-2.6-xen-vserver-686 - Linux kernel 2.6 image on i686

linux-image-xen-vserver-686 - Linux kernel image on i686

linux-image-2.6.18-4-xen-686 - Linux 2.6.18 image on i686

linux-image-2.6.18-4-xen-vserver-686 - Linux 2.6.18 image on i686

linux-image-2.6.18-5-xen-686 - Linux 2.6.18 image on i686

linux-image-2.6.18-5-xen-vserver-686 - Linux 2.6.18 image on i686

linux-image-2.6.18-6-xen-686 - Linux 2.6.18 image on i686

linux-image-2.6.18-6-xen-vserver-686 - Linux 2.6.18 image on i686

linux-image-2.6-xen-686 - Linux 2.6 image on i686

linux-image-2.6.25-2-xen-686 - Linux 2.6.25 image on i686

linux-image-xen-686 - Linux image on i686

linux-image-2.6.24-1-xen-686 - Linux 2.6.24 image on i686
```

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Bo prawdopodobnie próbujesz uruchomić w trybie parawirtualizacji.

 Możliwe...

Czuję że za wirtualizację wezmę się za kilka dni, bo tak czy siak muszę przenieść serwer na xen. Ale u mnie to raczej "zabawa" bo co ja zrobię z dyskiem 80GB(dokładnie są 2 ale zrobiłem raid1). Połowa dysku to strony www użytkowników. Więc na razie nie drążę tego tematu póki porządnie nie zasiądę przy nim...

----------

## Raku

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A co z wersjami testing, unstable? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dokładnie to co napisałem w poprzednim poście  :Wink: 

Wszystko co jest powyżej 2.6.18 może działać jedynie w domU. Jeśli chcesz uruchomić Dom0, musisz uzyć 2.6.18 z Etch. Śledzę na bieżąco listy mailingowe dot. kernela w Debianie i nie zauważyłem żadnej informacji o tym, by cokolwiek się w tej kwesti zmieniło (chyba że mi coś umknęło  :Smile: )

----------

## Piecia

Dzięki Raku

----------

## Piecia

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dom0 musi być na kernelu z obsługą XEN. DomU już niekoniecznie - poszukaj w sieci o uruchamianiu maszyn wirtualnych XEN w trybie pełnej wirtualizacji (HVM).

 

Na próbę zainstalowałem jądro 2.6.25-2-xen-686 z repozytorium i w trakcie uruchamiania domU dostaję coś takiego:

```
Error: (2, 'Invalid kernel', 'xc_dom_compat_check: guest type xen-3.0-x86_32p not supported by xen kernel, sorry\n')
```

Na xen'ie z paczek nie działa. Raku wiesz może jak to rozgryźć? W ogóle się spotkałeś żeby na jakieś maszynie xen z paczek debiana nie chciał działać?

----------

## Raku

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na próbę zainstalowałem jądro 2.6.25-2-xen-686 z repozytorium i w trakcie uruchamiania domU dostaję coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Masz Xen-3.0 czy nowszą? Wygląda na to, że masz Xen-3.0, a kernel 2.6.25 wymaga nowszego (tak przynajmniej interpretuję te logi).

Mi działa wszystko bezproblemowo, ale ja używam tylko Etch, tylko kernele 2.6.18 z Etcha, a jedyne z czym kombinuję, to wersja Xen (3.0 z Etcha zastąpiłem przez 3.2.0 z backportów).

----------

## Piecia

Dobra wymiękłem, nawet nie pomyślałem żeby sprawdzić xen z pae. Tak przez przypadek zainstalowałem na swoim kompie. Akurat miałem wolne miejsce. No i zadziałało. Przeniosłem na serwer i też działa i dom0 i domU. Dziwny jest ten świat.

----------

## Raku

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Dobra wymiękłem, nawet nie pomyślałem żeby sprawdzić xen z pae. Tak przez przypadek zainstalowałem na swoim kompie. Akurat miałem wolne miejsce. No i zadziałało. Przeniosłem na serwer i też działa i dom0 i domU. Dziwny jest ten świat.

 

więc o to chodziło  :Smile: 

kernela bez pae nie mogłem wcale zabootować (na dom0), więc zawsze używałem wersje z. W tym momencie nie mam juz problemu, bo tylko jeden serwer z Xenem działa w trybie 32 bit.

----------

